# Which one is prettier?



## wilecoyote190 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi Everyone! 

I am new here. I was hoping that you good folks here could tell me which of the 2 girls here do you find more attractive.I would deeply appreciate it, if you could specify the individual attributes, things like which has better eyes, which has better hairstyle, face structure etc. Reasons as to why one is prettier.

Thanks All! I appreciate it!


----------



## wilecoyote190 (Jun 26, 2019)

wilecoyote190 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> "I am new here. I was hoping that you good folks here could tell me which of the 2 girls here do you find more attractive.I would deeply appreciate it, if you could specify the individual attributes, things like which has better eyes, which has better hairstyle, face structure etc. Reasons as to why one is prettier."
> 
> ...




So some might say the one on left looks innocent and juvenile ( cute) whilst the one on the right looks a little evil. So if one were to ignore that and objectively judge these characters what would the conclusion be?


----------



## Ocean (Oct 27, 2019)

Seems to me that the one on the right is an all around better but the one of the left has more attractive eyes. When I first looked at them the one on the right struck me first but after looking for a few moments the one of the left (like I said) has more attractive eyes.


----------



## YaNgPRinCe (Jan 25, 2020)

one in the left seems more genuine


----------



## hanbot (Feb 7, 2020)

I'd say the gal on the right looks sharp, vs. the left's broadness. Both are attractive, but the expressions are strong enough that this seems more about personality than beauty. As someone said, the one on the right looks crafty/feisty, whereas the one on the left looks sort of vacant. Her gaze clashes with her mouth, which makes her smile look forced/fake --she's not having a good time. 



Hope that's of some use!


----------



## LeeTuck (Mar 23, 2020)

wilecoyote190 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am new here. I was hoping that you good folks here could tell me which of the 2 girls here do you find more attractive.I would deeply appreciate it, if you could specify the individual attributes, things like which has better eyes, which has better hairstyle, face structure etc. Reasons as to why one is prettier.
> 
> Thanks All! I appreciate it!


u wanna see real pretty drawing??? i suggest u to go to this website https://vincelow.com.my/ as the artist draw scrabble art and become one beautiful potrait...


----------



## LeeTuck (Mar 23, 2020)

YaNgPRinCe said:


> one in the left seems more genuine


i think both of the drawing look to simple hahha better check out Vince low drawing... its so rare to see artist draw using scrabble technique.. Also he sell his artwork only for $100


----------



## Kylie (Mar 31, 2020)

LeeTuck said:


> u wanna see real pretty drawing??? i suggest u to go to this website https://vincelow.com.my/ as the artist draw scrabble art and become one beautiful potrait...


omg i have checked the website and the artist also draw my favourite artist which is ADELE :vs_OMG:


----------

